# Slovak: Czechoslovak Union



## netcigos

Hi!!
I post this new thread from Argentina. I´m building the unionchecoslovaca web site. I need traduce the web slogan to Slovak language.

The slogan in English is:
   Czechoslovak Union
  Cultural , Social and Sports

  How is it written in Slovak?

  Thank you for response me.


----------



## slavic_one

I don't understand "Cultural, social and sports". What do cultural and social refers to? A ČS Union? Then what about sports?


----------



## jazyk

If you mean

Czechoslovak Union
  Culture, Society and Sports

You could have
Československá únia
Kultúra, spoločnost a sport


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> If you mean
> 
> Czechoslovak Union
> Culture, Society and Sports
> 
> You could have
> Československá únia
> Kultúra, spoločnost a sport


Česko-slovenská únia
Kultúra, spoločnosť a šport

The adjective _Czechoslovak_ is spelled with a hyphen in Slovak (in Czech it isn't): česko-slovenský, as well as Czechoslovakia: Česko-Slovensko (_Československo_ and _československý_ are considered incorrect nowadays)


----------



## netcigos

So is right my slogan in the four language ?

In Spanish
     Unión Checoslovaca
   Social, Cultural y Deportiva
In English
   Czechoslovak Union
    Cultural , Social and Sports association 

In Czech it is 
        Československá únia
    kulturní, sociální a sportovní sdružení
In Slovak
Česko-slovenská únia
    kulturní, sociální a sportovní sdružení


----------



## sokol

This is about a society which still exists, right, if I understand this correctly?

In this case the English and Spanish name for it probably should be re-considered, "Czechoslovak" in our times is an historical term in English, referring to the historical state of Czechoslovakia.
So one should probably use "Czecho-Slovak", to avoid misunderstandings.

(When I read this thread I thought that it is about an organisation of the state Czechoslovakia. ;-)


----------



## Azori

netcigos said:


> In Czech it is
> Československá únia unie
> kulturní, sociální a sportovní sdružení
> In Slovak
> Česko-slovenská únia
> kulturní, sociální a sportovní sdružení kultúrne, sociálne a športové združenie


I would use

Czech:
Česko-Slovenská unie
kulturní, společenské a sportovní sdružení

Slovak:
Česko-Slovenská únia
kultúrne, spoločenské a športové združenie


----------



## winpoj

It's a bit of a sensitive issue (after all the "hyphen war" may have contributed to the end of Czechoslovakia) but I think the Czech version should really be "Československá" without the hyphen. We would reserve the hyphenated version for words describing the relationship between the two nations or languages, such as "česko-slovenský slovník" or "česko-slovenské vztahy".

We would probably only use "Česko-Slovensko" when referring to the so called second republic - after the loss of Sudetenland and introduction of Slovak autonomy.

You can also avoid the problem by using "Česká a slovenská unie".


----------

